# Panoramic Track Pictures



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Here's a cool tool from Microsoft that automatically stiches together a series of pictures: http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/redmond/groups/ivm/ice/

This is especially well suited for capturing a panaoramic picture of your slot car track. Granted, if you have an L-shaped layout the sticher will create a somewhat distorted rendering, but I don't think it's too bad and you still end up with a decent full view of your layout.

To capture you layout, stand in one place and take a bunch of pictures of your track as you rotate the through the full extent of your track. Take as many pictures as you want - the more the better. After you have the program installed all you have to do is select the whole sequence of pictures to took, say Pic0001.jpg through Pic0015.jpg and drag the whole selection into the ICE editor. It will automatically stitch them all together into a single panorama that you can save to a new file. It works pretty darn well. My track is L-shaped so there is a bit on funkyness to the result, but I think it's pretty darn good and gets the point across.

Enjoy.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Very neat little piece of software there :thumbsup:

And wouldn't it be cool to have a curving 'straightaway' like that on a track? Reminds me of the Long Beach GP circuit and shoreline drive.


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Nice pics! I've been using Canon Photo Stitcher which has come included with all of their cameras since at least 2001 (at least that's the first time I can put a date on a picture I took in Australia). I use a Mac so if you have a Canon camera and a Mac you can do the same thing.

Cheers,

Todd


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

DUDE!...flashback!

*snicker*


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Very neat little piece of software there :thumbsup:
> 
> And wouldn't it be cool to have a curving 'straightaway' like that on a track? Reminds me of the Long Beach GP circuit and shoreline drive.


You can actually get that long curving "straightaway" with Tomy track. :hat:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> Very neat little piece of software there :thumbsup:
> 
> And wouldn't it be cool to have a curving 'straightaway' like that on a track? Reminds me of the Long Beach GP circuit and shoreline drive.


Uh, That's were the router comes in to play, yes you can make that...RM


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

1976Cordoba said:


> Very neat little piece of software there :thumbsup:
> 
> And wouldn't it be cool to have a curving 'straightaway' like that on a track? Reminds me of the Long Beach GP circuit and shoreline drive.


 
Check this'un out...and yes it is HO 

http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...ID=132310282&albumID=1303874&imageID=12953123


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

SwamperGene said:


> Check this'un out...and yes it is HO


The hand routing and general layout makes me think it's 1/32 at first. Gene's "it is HO" statement got me to look closer - real nice track.



Crimnick said:


> DUDE!...flashback!
> 
> *snicker*


Like Crimnick said, the photos in this thread make me think of the late '60s early '70s and this song...











Just saying... :freak: :dude: :drunk: :hat:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That track is beautiful. Uses every bit of space, but looks graceful more than crowded.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> You can actually get that long curving "straightaway" with Tomy track. :hat:


I used that "feature" to my advantage on the center straight on my track...


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rolls said:


> That track is beautiful. Uses every bit of space, but looks graceful more than crowded.


... yeah, man. I mean, it's, like, the whole second side of the album ... :drunk:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That big swoopy track is the work of Mark Kitto of Mark's Model World in Canton, Ohio. 

One of Mark's other custom tracks was routed from Corian. It is now sitting in Sam Bass' gallery in NC. 

http://www.sambass.com/Gallery_Info.swf

Look under "Behind the Scenes" lowest left hand picture. Not a great picture of the track itself - but to have an HO track that is impressive enough for one of the premier racing themed artists in America to purchase - kind of speaks for itself.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I can kind of make it out. Would love to see a pic from a higher angle. But the fact that Sam Bass purchased it does tell plenty.


----------

